# 1st grow journal,4 x POWERPLANT



## babymonkey (Jan 29, 2010)

hi
this is my 1st grow,not long bought all my setup,ive just put 4 plants in there which are all powerplant,cuttings straight from the mother,all checked & clean for spider mites etc..

ill be doing a full journal of the whole process,ive got a few people helping me out on this one,& he`s 100% sure to expect a big yield,over 600 grams from just 4 plants
ive already had a few saying that its not possible to get such a high amount for only 4 plants,but ive seen it with my own eyes,he just got about 650 grams off another crop with the exact same space im using

ill upload the 1st pictures tommorow,forgot to mention im doing HYDRO & not soil.

ill include all the equipment ive got & all the foods i will be using.

be back soon

all advise on the way will be very much apprceciated

thanks


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 30, 2010)

hi 
ive taken pictures & uploaded a few photos,there on 18/6 hours on a 600w HPS light,putting another 400w in when its time for flowering
temps at 79.5 degrees
hum is 29%

ive also taken a picture of the top of my tent,it shows where the hot air is coming out,just a little question ......ive got a window on the left side of the tent,should i leave the duct where it is (as its not to far from the window )  OR extend the ducting all the way to the window ??

hope a few are interested in this journal & give me some guidance on the way

all the best


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks good so far.  How much light do yo have on those?


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 30, 2010)

MAAANDUDE said:
			
		

> Looks good so far. How much light do yo have on those?


 
ive got a 600W HPS light in it at the minute and ill add more lights when its time for flowering

thanks for the interest


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 30, 2010)

``ive also taken a picture of the top of my tent,it shows where the hot air is coming out,just a little question ......ive got a window on the left side of the tent,should i leave the duct where it is (as its not to far from the window ) OR extend the ducting all the way to the window ??``

(sorry forgot to add picture for a solution from the question above)


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 14, 2010)

hi
im now in my 3rd week of veggie,all 4 plants look ok,the pictures 3 pictures i take all the time are a close up on the 2 front plants & the 3rd photo a shot of all of them.

ive been feeding them through 1 drip to each plant,but yesterday ive now got them on 2 drips each.

temperature 78 - 83 (can go down to 55 degrees when timer comes back on)
ph 5.9
humidity 30 - 40 

for my feed im using a 50 litre tray
aqua vega A (20ml - 10L) so i use 100ml
aqua vaga B (20ml - 10L) so i use 100ml
rhizotonic (40ml - 10L) so i use 200ml (i only used this 2nd week on veggie to stimulate the roots)
cannazym (25ml - 10L) so i use 100ml (only been using this for 3 days,as i was getting alot of salt building up in the rockwool so i was told to use this,it seems to work so far)

*just a couple of questions*

1)im thinking of flowering them in the next 3 days,does anyone else have a different opinion ?
2) the plant on the left has some leaves which curl quite a bit on the end & some have yellow bits on the leaves ,can anyone tell me whats causing this ?
3)do my plants look healthy & are they grown right for its 3rd week off veggie

thanks all


----------



## warfish (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey babymonkey   Very nice clean setup you have there!

As far as your venting goes, I think it will depend mostly on if heat is an issue for you.  Venting directly out the window can help with that for sure, as well as an air exchange for more Co2, but then you will also have the concern of the smell and the stealth of it.  I didnt see if you have any scrubber for the smell or not.

The plants do look to be healthy as far as I can tell.
As far as when to put them into flower, I would consider your maximum grow height and go from there.  I dont know how much stretch Powerplant will have, but you will probably want to allow for it to double or even triple in height from what it is.  So if you have 3 feet of growing height area, maybe start flowering at 1 foot, unless you know how much the strain will stretch.

I am going to follow along on this grow, I have a feeling your going to have some nice fat buds before it's all over


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 14, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> Hey babymonkey  Very nice clean setup you have there!
> 
> As far as your venting goes, I think it will depend mostly on if heat is an issue for you. Venting directly out the window can help with that for sure, as well as an air exchange for more Co2, but then you will also have the concern of the smell and the stealth of it. I didnt see if you have any scrubber for the smell or not.
> 
> ...


 
hi warfish,thanks for interest,i want as many people as possible to follow my journal as helpfull advise along the way is always a good thing

about the scrubber,i have a carbon filter attached to the right of the plants,with a rotating fan blowing just over the top of the plants.

about the stretch of the powerplant,the guy who giving me a bit of help,ripped the centre of each plant,he said that way the plant wont stretch,he also said they will bush out alot more & get more dense bud

do you think the feed is ok that im using


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 15, 2010)

this is my 1st grow & since i mentioned about my problem which my plants have started to curl & go slightly yellow...

ive had 1 REPLY from warfish (thanks),i thought this site was full of help ????

ive since hopefully found out what the problem was,my PH PEN was not reading right,i bought another pen,& my ph reading is only 4.6...
my faulty ph pen was reading at 5.9,so i think my plants havnt been getting the right amount of nutrients.


if anyone can comment on this,will this be my problem ???

thanks


----------



## warfish (Feb 15, 2010)

babymonkey, I really am limited on my knowledge of nutrient lines, so I cant be of much help there 

It sounds like you may have been giving them the wrong PH water and nutrients by mistake there with the bad pen   I would suggest that you water each of them very heavily with PH corrected water, so there is a good amount of runoff.  This will hopefully flush the wrong ph out and correct it with the new water.  

There are alot of great minds on this site that will be more than willing to help you with any and all problems that you may have.  I think the issue you are having is asking the questions in your journal itself.  Anytime I have a problem and need some help with it, I make a new post in the "General Indoor Growing" section detailing the problem.  Most of the best problem solvers will read through that section several times a day in an effort to help people out.  The "Sick Plants & Problems" section also gets alot of views for specific plant issues.

I hate to see you get frustrated.  I know people here are more than happy to help, you sometimes just need to stick it under there nose more for them to see 
I think you will find that as your grow progresses, your following will grow as well


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 16, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> babymonkey, I really am limited on my knowledge of nutrient lines, so I cant be of much help there
> 
> It sounds like you may have been giving them the wrong PH water and nutrients by mistake there with the bad pen  I would suggest that you water each of them very heavily with PH corrected water, so there is a good amount of runoff. This will hopefully flush the wrong ph out and correct it with the new water.
> 
> ...


 
thanks warfish


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 16, 2010)

i've been using canna aqua vega a+b, i only go upto 75% strength in veg after 2 weeks, 50% for the first 2 weeks after rooting, i haven't had the guts to go stronger in case i burned them, but it's been workin fine, also i'd check and adjust the ph every 3 or 4 days, happy growin.


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 16, 2010)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> i've been using canna aqua vega a+b, i only go upto 75% strength in veg after 2 weeks, 50% for the first 2 weeks after rooting, i haven't had the guts to go stronger in case i burned them, but it's been workin fine, also i'd check and adjust the ph every 3 or 4 days, happy growin.


 
hi stonegroove
thanks for the reply,also glad to hear someone is using the same feed as me,i didnt know about only given them 50% off feed for the 1st 2 weeks,that to me could be very usefull information,ive been given them 100% feed,lately my leaves started to curl downwards,so just wondering if it was all the feed i was given them.

when your in veg stage,how far away should i have the light from the top of the plants ?

thanks m8


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 16, 2010)

So your adding more than that 600 watt in there?


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 16, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho N,

   More pics, More pics, More pics, More pics, More pics
well you get the idea. I like what I'm watching with your grow, and since I am self centered I would like to see some More pics pleeeease...LOL


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 17, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> So your adding more than that 600 watt in there?


 
hi nouvellechef,yes im flowering in the next 2 days so will be adding more light,ill most probably be adding 2 more 250w lights,ill be putting different bulbs in the 250w lights (cant remember what there called as im new to all this),but i do know they give off all spectrums of light.

do you think adding 2 x 250w lights is advisable ??

thanks m8


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 17, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Ho N,
> 
> More pics, More pics, More pics, More pics, More pics
> well you get the idea. I like what I'm watching with your grow, and since I am self centered I would like to see some More pics pleeeease...LOL
> ...


 
hi m8
definatly more pictures coming today as im getting a few more followers now so i will do my bit & take more pictures

thanks m8


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 17, 2010)

your 600w hps should be plenty for flowering in that space, but i can't see the harm in adding more as long as heat does not become an issue, don't rush into flower either after 3 weeks, i usually flower at 6-7 weeks, but take into account the growth spurt on flowering they could double in height, sometimes triple. 
 also the distance of your hps light to the canopy should be about 20-30 inches depending on hot it is at the canopy you should be able to put your hand there comfortably an not feel like your gettin a tan, if the 250w lights are compact fluorecent, they can get much closer, i use just 1 250w cfl for veg and i have it about 3-4 inches away


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 17, 2010)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> your 600w hps should be plenty for flowering in that space, but i can't see the harm in adding more as long as heat does not become an issue, don't rush into flower either after 3 weeks, i usually flower at 6-7 weeks, but take into account the growth spurt on flowering they could double in height, sometimes triple.
> also the distance of your hps light to the canopy should be about 20-30 inches depending on hot it is at the canopy you should be able to put your hand there comfortably an not feel like your gettin a tan, if the 250w lights are compact fluorecent, they can get much closer, i use just 1 250w cfl for veg and i have it about 3-4 inches away


 
thanks stonegroove,some excellent info there which will all be taken on board,the guy who sorted me the 4 powerplant cuttings said to flower at the end of the 3rd week,then flower for 7 weeks,as he also said powerplant flower pretty quick.

thanks m8

ps :i know this is my 1st grow but im learning fast & will also be starting a garage grow in 2 weeks time,6 powerplant & 6 white widow will be going in,hope alot can come along and follow


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 19, 2010)

hi all
will be uploading more info & pictures tommorow,ive taken photos,just need to get them off my phone

thanks all


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 20, 2010)

hi all
as promised more pictures.....
ive taken them out of the tent to try & get some better pictures.

well after the plants started to look slightly sick,the problem was my PH PEN,i hope people can read this and learn of my mistake as my plants were going rapidly down hill....CALIBRATE YOUR PH PEN....mine was out by 1.0
    so my ph was at 5.8 but it was actually at 6.8 which is way too high & all because i didnt know you have to calibrate your PH PEN.

anyway all plants are looking super healthy,they have been in flowering for 2 days,so 7 weeks & 5 days to go,im counting down every day lol ,as this is my 1st grow,im sure alot of you guys were the same on your 1st ever grow,its like waiting for xmas when your a kid lol 

now for all the figures & feeds,im now on 2 drips per plant,also using 50l tray,also bought a water heater 
feed im using is 

aqua flores A (30ml per 10L) used 150ml
aqua flores B (30ml per 10L) used 150ml
boost accellerator (20ml per 10L) used 100ml

temperature 78 degrees (goes down to 57 off a night)
ph 5.8
humidity 48 (can go up to as high as 81) ????? is this ok?????
water temp 68 faranheit

hope ive covered everything,just 1 question,now ive switched to flowering 12/12,i had a salt problem in the veggie stage so i used cannazym which worked wonders...my question is shall i keep using this ?


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 20, 2010)

i dunno how much humidity is too much but on my first grow the ventilation went on and off along with the light, but i didn't realise that would increase the humidity after lights out. as a result i got some mould on my buds now i keep my vent on 24/7


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 21, 2010)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> i dunno how much humidity is too much but on my first grow the ventilation went on and off along with the light, but i didn't realise that would increase the humidity after lights out. as a result i got some mould on my buds now i keep my vent on 24/7


 
hi stonegroove

thanks for the info as ill have too take some action on getting the humidity right when the lights are off,as i definatly dont want mould on my buds near the end,so very much apprceiated for point that out to me

i would keep my vents running 24/7 but i have the tent in the bedroom & the fans are pretty loud as there 6 inch fans


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 21, 2010)

Every thing is looking great so far BM. Your temps are a little low for night time, so you may want to consider a space heater. Ideally you want to aim for 75 F when the light is on and 65 F at night. Also humidity between 40-60% during veg is good, but you want it a little lower for flowering so your buds are less likely to mold. Have you considered buying another fan that is less quite so you can run it 24/7?


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 22, 2010)

rippinthewidow said:
			
		

> Every thing is looking great so far BM. Your temps are a little low for night time, so you may want to consider a space heater. Ideally you want to aim for 75 F when the light is on and 65 F at night. Also humidity between 40-60% during veg is good, but you want it a little lower for flowering so your buds are less likely to mold. Have you considered buying another fan that is less quite so you can run it 24/7?


 
hi rippinthewindow

i done a little test last night,to sort temps & himidity out off a night...
my lights go out at 10pm,so last night when the lights went out,i left the 6 inch extractor on & the 6 inch intake fan on ,as well as the osculating fan,i let it run till 2am this morning.
i had good results,temps were at about 64 degrees & humidity was about 56%.

if i continue to run them all night,would the 2 reading above be ok ?

also there was a bit of noise with the fans running til 2am this morning,so thanks to all that replied in `general indoor grow` section,on my question ``noisy fans``..they came up with the answer to my prays of noise,which was to buy sheets of ARMAFLEX SHEETS,which apparently virtually gives no noise off.
ill be buying these sheets in next few days,thanks all


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 3, 2010)

hi all
ive now been in flowering stage for 13 days,ive recently added another HPS light which is a 400w,this has been in for the last 4 days
(so all together im running 1000w)(600w & 400w)
also i know have a 3 speed fan blowing across the top of the plants,& 2 small 7" fans blowing down on an angle over all 4 plants
plants at the minute stand at 26 inches.
ive put my lights at the top of my tent now to get some stretch,the lights are 28inches away from the top of the plants

im still using the same feed :-

aqua flores A (30ml per 10L) used 150ml
aqua flores B (30ml per 10L) used 150ml
boost accellerator (20ml per 10L) used 100ml
cannazym (25ml - 10L)

temp is 84 degrees & 60 degrees in the night
himidity is 35% & 70% in the night
ph (always in between 5.7 - 5.95) 
water temp 68 degrees

if anyone can see if im doing everything right,also is the feed the right amount ?,do i need to add more as they getting bigger ?

only got 1 reply last time i updated my journal so hoping on a few more followers this time.....

just a couple of questions .............................

do my plants look healthy & are they growing at the right pace,as my mate who is helping me said it looks like they have got a bit of ``cold snap`` ,whatever this is....i think he said its when the branches are not stretching enough & the were the buds are forming,there too close together ??????

also with my temps being about 85 degrees,will my plants still be ok,as again  my m8 said the powerplant strain can handle 85 degrees ???


----------



## rippinthewidow (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like you're doing good so far BM. You need to get those temp's up from 60 to about 65 because your nodes stretch the most at night. Like I mentioned earlier, 75-65 F. But besides that they look healthy and I'll be watching these laddies grow .


----------

